

Petition: Keep Google Reader Running - stadeschuldt
https://www.change.org/petitions/google-keep-google-reader-running

======
neilbowers
Much as I don't want Google to shutdown Reader (though I'm also relying on the
<http://www.reederapp.com> author sorting out another back-end), I would
suggest that the number of people signing the petition is going to be <= the
number of people currently using Reader.

And Google have decided that number's not high enough for them to keep it
around.

------
kenoh
As much as I used Reader (every day, multiple times a day), it was obvious
that Google didn't care, because it is broken as hell sometimes. I just never
found a suitable alternative. Now I have to.

------
jamesntoy
Totally second that. Google reader is my main activity on the ferry. I'm used
to it and don't want to find something else.

------
cleverjake
I don't know what signing this will really do - but I don't think it'll hurt.

~~~
ktsmith
I signed something there and got a ton of emails about unrelated crap I didn't
ask for or care about. That was not recently so things may have changed but I
will never use the site again.

------
twiceaday
I wont miss their web app. I hated using it since the Google+ launch. What I
will miss is the ubiquitous integration with RSS apps.

